# Broadcom bcm4313 0x4727 wireless



## entombed (May 28, 2011)

I have a wireless card that is barely supported by Linux.  The drivers are located in the "staging drivers" part of the linux kernel and were recently added just for 2.6.38.

The drivers I am currently using are located here :
http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211

They are open source so maybe there is hope that they will be ported to FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2011)

Maybe.  The best place to ask is the new freebsd-wireless mailing list.


----------



## yks (May 29, 2011)

Having got the same chip bcm4313, having the same problem.
But also having hope.  
The discussion in this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=101093
- there is some activity 
Perhaps, the FreeBSD developers will notice the increased need for the bcm43** driver and include the native driver into a close release...


----------

